# Hey, Im new and thinking of getting a Pit bull puppy!



## Bellasmommy (Mar 13, 2009)

First let me start off by saying hey everyone! My name is Kimber and I'm 17. Me and my boyfriend(20) will be moving into our own home in December. Right now I do have 3 dogs but my parents want them to stay here when we go. Me and my boyfriend have been talking, and researching pit bulls and think these may be the best for us. Plus we think they are absolutely gorgeous and have fallen in love with one of my bf's friends pit puppy. I'm from Arkansas and don't know exactly how to find a responsible breeder. I do know we want to get one as a puppy and are willing to drive for one but also was wondering a few things about them. We MAY have a cat some time in our life and was wondering if they get along well with cats? Should they be introduced when they are both babies? Is there any advice anyone could give me about adopting a pit bull and tell me anything I need to know about them? Some stories and any personal opinions would be GREAT!


----------



## redsky (Feb 28, 2009)

I can tell you I have a friend that raised her pit bulls with her cat well one day she left the cats and two pits out together to come home to the cat torn to shreads mind you they'd all lived together for about four years with no occurance so.... Pits are prey driven and it could have been they were playing (the two that were out) and the cat ran across well now the game was catch that cat and once they caught it the game was I bet I can take it from you (tug of war). Kong doesn't mind cats but Midas die hard hates them. I think you should do a lot of research on bloodlines and temperaments as well as obediance training and socialization and proper confinement (doesn't mean you have to kennel or chain them outside all the time just suggesting some things to look into to become a responsible owner).


----------



## SutterCane (Jan 9, 2009)

Welcome! Congrats on picking a great breed. I'm new to the breed and was just like you when I got mine. Getting a dog of this breed is a commitment. They can be the best dogs ever or your worst nightmare. It's all on you and how dedicated you are. They are not lay around dogs. They are not sleep, eat, go to bathroom, sleep dogs. They require mental and physical stimulation. You have to train it or get it trained. You must educate yourself thoroughly on the myths, truths, everything. You should prepare yourself for a dog that CAN be aggressive towards dogs and other animals. It is a big responsibility to have a pit and here's why: if we don't take it upon ourselves to properly train and nurture these dogs is when those headlines we all read are made. As the owners of these dogs, its up to us to insure nothing like that ever happens-for the good of the breed. I'm not trying to scare you away or anything, it's just that when I got mine I didn't really understand the depth of this breed and responsible ownership. Your in the right place to find information to help you in making the right decision.


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

First congrats on trying to find a responsible breeder as opposed to running out and buying the first pit pup you come across in the paper.

Second you have to remember the history of this dog before you purchase one. These dogs were not bred to get along with other dogs and really other animals. SOMETIMES pits will do fine with cats and sometimes they will kill it if they get a chance. I have both sides of this and you just have to know your dog if you opt to get a kitten and a puppy they will have a better chance of getting along being raised together but its not a garauntee. 

Finding the right dog depends on what you plan to DO with this dog. Are you looking to show or do weight pull (both VERY fun) or do you just want a house dog to spoil? My suggestion is to find out if there is a show near you and go check it out. See if there are some of the dogs there you like and talk to the owners let them know what you are interested in and most of the time they will be more than happy to chat about their dogs and they can steer in the right direction EVEN if you are looking for a pet.

There is also always the rescue route. Puppies from rescues generally do very well as well loved pets.

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Bellasmommy (Mar 13, 2009)

Thanks guys for your welcome! 

I'm looking for a pet to spoil! =]

I've been doing a BUNCH of research and trying to contact breeders in my area. I know they need proper training, and am still trying to figure out where to begin figuring that out. Does a lot of interaction, human, animal, and child, help prevent some of the animal aggression and also spaying or neutering? I'm doing that anyway but wondering if it will help? 

Some of the details about where I live are:
Well first off I live in Arkansas. The temperature here varies greatly day to day usually. 
-We have a rather small home, somewhere around 1200 sq.ft. but what we lack indoors we make up for outside. 
-We have around 7 acres (needs to be fenced in). Only a fraction is enclosed right now.
-We don't have any other animals but may consider getting others around the time he/she is a puppy so we territorial issues wont be as bad, if at all. 
-We are home a lot and can provide lots and lots of attention and training. 


Some questions I have though are do they do well indoors? Or are they better outdoors? 

Also, are they really bad about shedding or not so much?


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

pssssh 1200 sqr feet is larger than my house lol but yes I have a large yard
Just curious too there is a difference between and American Bully and a Pit Bull. The American bully is what you will see most often now and on occasion it is still refered to as a pit bull.

THIS is and American Bully. they make GREAT pets and are a little less energy than Pit Bulls, and tend to be less dog/animal agressive. YOu will bloodlines like RAzors Edge, Gotti, Remi, Chaos in these dogs









This is the American Pit Bull Terrier. This is Marty's Lil Bit she's kind of a celebrity lol. A true APBT will be more energetic and need an active life style, they tend to be more dog/animal agressive since it hasn't been bred out of them. YOu will see the lines Jeep, Boudreaux, Nigerino, OFRN in these dogs just to you have an idea what TYPE of dog the breeders you are talking to have.









They do fine indoors and out, just as a short coated dog they will need to be kept warm in the winter. As for shedding it about what you would expect.


----------



## Bellasmommy (Mar 13, 2009)

Thanks for the comparison, never knew what the real difference between them were. I prefer the looks the of American Bully and so does Jake so that's going to be the keeper! =]


----------



## SutterCane (Jan 9, 2009)

As far as training goes, if you've never done it-hire a professional trainer. Find one who has had alot of experience and has trained pitbulls. Really they train you to train the dog. It's funny because what they teach you to do is so simple, but you really do need to be shown how it to properly train a dog.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Staffy Bulls are also smaller and better for less active family's. As for the cats I have 7 cats 1 dogs that was raised with them and 1 dog that wasn't and have no problems other than when my 11 year old cat attacks one of the pitbulls. However they are not forced to live together indoors. the cats roam outside and the dogs live inside with outside play. Of course how you raise a dog matters alot but also the dogs personality. If you get a puppy that has alot of drive and spirit from a young age you are more likly to have issues with it with other animals. If you get a really nice laid back pup you will have a better chance. I got my girl Slim at 6 months old but she is very laid back and non animal aggressive so she can be left with everything from birds to baby deer, cows, and llamas. You have to really know your dogs personality. You are on the right track of researching and finding a proper breeder as you have a better chance of getting a stable personality from a good breeder. Good luck with your search and everyone has giving you very good advice already on what to expect from this breed. Tho as said you will get a bit less drive and prey drive out of an American Bully, but finding a proper breeder of them is just as hard as finding a proper APBT breeder.


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Okay buying an American Bully opens another can of worms lol so to speak. There are some not so reputable breeders out there and since the dogs are bred for things like shorter legs, shorter snouts, larger heads, wider chests there can sometimes be serious health problems with them.

Here is a little guide I wrote on what do look for and what to run from when buying an american bully.

GameandBullybred.com • View topic - Buying an American Bully


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

i jsut want to say, you guys are doing GREAT welcoming this person!! kudos BBB and American pit and Sutter cane +1 coming at all ya 

and WELCOME! im glad you are doing your research BEFORE gettin the puppy. u are golden in my boooks. anyway, looks like they have given you TONs of info on what to look for, and after you read BBBs guidelines (which will help tramendously) im sure we can help you find a good American Bully kennel. we have plenty of AmBully enthusiast on the site and im sure they cane help  good luck and GOD JOB!


----------



## redsky (Feb 28, 2009)

I'd suggest regardless of the style that whatever you go with get a breeder that doesnt mind being a mentor and doesn't mind you grilling them for whatever information you want. If you begin to ask questions and this person really can't or shows a lack there of to answer your questions walk away! Some times it takes a great deal of time to find what you want so continue to search and don't just hope on the first offer you get no matter how reasonible or great it may seem. Get to know your breeder first! Make sure any pup you get comes fully health checked and guaranteed, ask questions like should something go wrong and the dog dies will I get a replacement or my money back or what. Ask things like the health of the parents. Ask for pics of the dog not only sitting looking good but also standing and rear shots. Rear shots are important because for one it tells you if that dog has been sickly (pooh stains on the butt run!) if the rear feet turn in toward each other leave it along it's cow hocked and might be an early sign of hip issues. Ask about the bites not only on the pups but the parents. Find out how many times mom has been bred (this gives you a lil insight on the breeders ethics you dont' want a breeder that has bred a bitch to death!) Ask about the temperament of the parents and what type of awards they may have (not a lot of bullies have any but some do) just keep asking questions the more you know the better off you are...


----------



## redsky (Feb 28, 2009)

BTW something else important with a bully get the heart checked on your pup just to be safe. I've been hearing a lot of folks have issues in that area as well as the bites, hips and skin.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Hi and welcome! My suggestion to you would just be socialize your pup with your parents' dogs ALOT. I know that since I was 17, I have lived many many places, and there have been trips back to my parents' house in between. My hubby and I have lived 4 places in 3 states in the last 3 years, and there have been times when a great job offer meant a quick move, and we nearly had to stay with one family or another until we found a new place, so the more familiar your dog is with theirs, the easier it will be all around.


----------



## SutterCane (Jan 9, 2009)

infinity8x3 said:


> This is why the bully's are breed for looks lol, But yeah if your into a dog based on or just for looks then yes a Ambully is the correct dog for you.  *APBT's may have to much game for what you are looking for.* (no dissrespect to any one)
> 
> Oh and :welcome:
> 
> P.S. God marty's dog is awsome!!!


 Great advice because if you are looking for a dog to spoil in a conventional sense, APBT aren't it. An am/bully probably is more your speed for that sort of thing.


----------



## Bellasmommy (Mar 13, 2009)

Thanks everyone. I love this site, a lot of people here and a lot of resources! 

I'm from Arkansas and looking for a responsible respectable breeder that I can get to know (more than one if possible) before deciding which dog, and breeder, is right for me. I don't know where to begin looking for one though? Does anyone have any references or maybe any breeder they went through anywhere near Arkansas? Distance isn't really an issue. We're willing to drive to some different states to get the pup if we choose that place.


----------



## nate (Oct 15, 2008)

there's one in alabama that i would trust as for sound dog's but there a new breed and the abkc is a new club and still tring to get it together so it's hard to tell a byb from one"s in it for the dog's have you looked at the amstaff ? With them you can tell byb from a good working kennel .I like some of the ambullies but it's the old old edge stuff .Nothing wrong with an ambully that's just not my kinda dog


----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

bottom line is, either dog is wonderful.....BUT like others have stated b4, you have to be prepared 4 what your getting yourself into. but at least you have alot of land for your pup/dog to pretty much roam and be a family dog. get used to birds/deer/squirells ect. being dragged to your front door (or porch) lol. my boy brought a 160lb doe to my front porch. it was great (sarcasm) at least it was cold and there was no smell.....lol....but their wonderful dogs i cant stress enough how much u will love him/her. heres my boy pike (ambully)
hes not too overdone as some of the bullies you will see out there. they keep getting more and more overdone it seems like. take the time to find out which breeder suits YOU. most importantly, imo, take time with the parents and see their demeanor. just my .02. and most importantly, WELCOME :welcome:


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Hi Kimber.

I have a little advice, please don't be offended by it.

Due to you just getting ready to settle into your new home with your BF, I'd recommend getting everything situated first and waiting a bit. Moving in itself is a quite stressful time and adding a pup to the mix makes things a lot harder. This is not to discourage you by any means but to help you prepare better.

Make sure not to rush into getting a pup as they are all cute , but not all will fit your needs.

I'm not a fan of people breeding for size, color or looks alone no matter what the breed. So that should be a HUGE consideration when you look at breeders. Often people who advertise that way or brag about things like head size have no clue about proper breeding habits.

Don't be fooled by people saying AmBullies are all more laud back as that isn't always the case, just as not all APBTs are as drivy as others.

The best thing you can do is research bloodlines and breeders, go to shows and actually put hands on the dogs, and ask a lot of questions.

Another thing you might want to consider is adopting from a rescue or shelter that evals dogs and can match a young adult or pup to you who fits what you are looking for.


----------



## belindabone (Mar 4, 2009)

infinity8x3 said:


> This is why the bully's are breed for looks lol, But yeah if your into a dog based on or just for looks then yes a Ambully is the correct dog for you.  APBT's may have to much game for what you are looking for. (no dissrespect to any one)
> 
> Oh and :welcome:
> 
> P.S. God marty's dog is awsome!!!


sorry,but can i ask a quick question??my bullies parents were both hog dogs.now if the pibull is prey driven,since his parents were hog dogs does this mean my lil bully will grow up to be prey driven?


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

> orry,but can i ask a quick question??my bullies parents were both hog dogs.now if the pibull is prey driven,since his parents were hog dogs does this mean my lil bully will grow up to be prey driven?


 A dog's drive is an individual thing. Just because the parents have or don't have it doesn't necessarily mean the pup will. It is a lot more involved and knowing more of what the line has plays a bigger role than just looking at the sire and dam alone.

A good breeder will be able to somewhat eval the drive of a pup, though drive can certainly increase as a dog matures.
For instance, this is a test that may be utilized when a pup. It works best IMO and everything I read if done when the pup is right around 7-8 weeks old
http://www.workingdogs.com/testing_volhard.htm

I hope that helps a little


----------



## belindabone (Mar 4, 2009)

Patch-O-Pits said:


> A dog's drive is an individual thing. Just because the parents have or don't have it doesn't necessarily mean the pup will. It is a lot more involved and knowing more of what the line has plays a bigger role than just looking at the sire and dam alone.
> 
> A good breeder will be able to somewhat eval the drive of a pup, though drive can certainly increase as a dog matures.
> For instance, this is a test that may be utilized when a pup. It works best IMO and everything I read if done when the pup is right around 7-8 weeks old
> ...


well,see thats the thing really,i had no intentions on even getting the puppy.im a photographer,and was there on a shoot.as i was walking through the kennel,and came to the pen where the mother was,here was moose,the runt of the litter all alone in the corner cold and being rejected by the mother.the(BYB in my newly formed opinion)breeder proceded to tell me that they were getting ready to throw him away because 1he was the runt,and 2 the mom didnt want him.i FREAKED out!how can you throw a life away???i had to have him,even if he died on me.i begged him to give him to me! i put moose in my bra to keep him warm,and left(without even doing my job lol).this was when moose was two days old.he is now 4 weeks,and thriving beyond my expectations.
as far as the breed goes,i was told upon arrival that the dogs were from the butthead line,but i dont know,as i said,i was there to photograph the dogs,not purchace,so i took him at his word.i didnt even get papers for mine..i guess he didnt take any stock into the fact that id be able to save him..lol.


----------



## Ottis Driftwood (Mar 16, 2006)

Butthead lines stems from Gotty blood Patch posted some great advise to follow great post Patch!!!!!!!!!!!!If you have any questions about Bully lines or any questions at all feel free to ask and i will help you as much as poss!My e-mail address is [email protected]l.net.


----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

patch,,,,,,you made a very valid, GREAT, suggestion that i didn't even think about. i also got pike RIGHT time i moved into my house, and GOSH it added stress. My boy is also the runt of the litter. I got him a little early myself. 4 weeks is when i got my boy. but he has thrived since then. i would say, (i dont exactly have his papers yet i know hes probably scatterbred but we'll find out, his papers should arrive 23-25th) but he has a great drive for a bully. I guess you cant really tell, with this breed, apbt or ambully---they both can have great drive, or be lazy lapdogs. i would say MOREOFTEN than not the bully would have considerabley less drive.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

When are you two planning on getting into your new home? Are you guys going to be owning the property or renting it from someone? Reputable breeders will require a written consent from your landlord stating he/she is completely aware of the breed type. If you guys are going to be renting do you think your landlord will approve of this?


----------



## Bellasmommy (Mar 13, 2009)

Thanks for what you said about stress, I hadn't though of that part. Right now seems to be the most stressful part of it all! 

We are buying the house from my boyfriends uncle. It's right next door to his dad's house. We already have it and are making payments but right now we're just remodeling. The house was built over 80 years ago and needs a new roof plus to be renovated. Seems like remodeling is worse than moving. We've moved 2 times in the past year with my parents, I think of it as a good time to go through all my crap! =]


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

belindabone , wow that was definitely a BYB, how sad. Thank goodness you got that pup or he'd be dead.

At this point you'll just have to wait and see how he matures.


----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

well i personally wouldnt like to buy a pup from a dad/mom that would like to take my arm out of socket and chew on....pitbulls are supposed to be NON-human agressive....but to each his own i suppose......:hammer::hammer::hammer:


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

hey there, what part of arkansas are you in? I can help you out finding a puppy if you want I know a TON of people and lots of rescues and so on.. I think a bully would be better just because prey drive is not for everyone, if you want a dog that is okay with other animals I would go for a bully.

About having a cat and a bully. I have a 5 yr old named china and she has maybe been around 4 cats in her lifetime as Im not to much into cats unless there outside just because litterboxes dont appeal to me, but anyway I just bought a place and brought home two little kittens and she is perfect with them, and they torture her. lol So some dogs are more colder then others but I def suggest you not get something with alot of drive lol.

On the other hand this is an awesome breed and u've come to the right place if you want to know more or if you want me to point you in a few directions you can pm me or email me at [email protected]


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I have two dags and two cats. One is full apbt the other is a mix. both my dogs are good with the cats but it is very important that you don't leave them together when you leave. We have our yard sectioned off into two yard so if were gone for a while we don't have to worry about fights. They have never fought before but we don't want to take that chance. If you do get a cat make sure if you leave and the dog is inside you put your kitty in your room or the bathroom just to be safe. Even if they get along there's always a chance that some thing could happen if your not supervisng.


----------



## Ilovepits2 (Jan 10, 2009)

Hopefully, you will have a well enclosed area for your new pup. My pits are great "escape artists". They will test your credibility as a pit owner and more. Also, my daughter's pit is best friends with their pet bunny. She has pics of them being lovey dovey. Although happy love stories can be associated with "their" household, I have to keep my doggies and kitties separated. But, I have to say my pits are my babes and they are treated as such. They are like children...make sure you have time for them.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Ilovepits2 said:


> Hopefully, you will have a well enclosed area for your new pup. My pits are great "escape artists". They will test your credibility as a pit owner and more. Also, my daughter's pit is best friends with their pet bunny. She has pics of them being lovey dovey. Although happy love stories can be associated with "their" household, I have to keep my doggies and kitties separated. But, I have to say my pits are my babes and they are treated as such. They are like children...make sure you have time for them.


Another good post from you today! youre on a roll!!

They test you daily, that is FOR SURE!!!


----------



## damageplan (Nov 20, 2009)

PLEASE CHECK YOUR LOCAL SHELTERS!! There are alot of dogs who need adopting . the shelters are full of AM Bullies and APBT's


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Why is everyone replying to a 9 month old thread that the OP hasn't even logged back in since? LOL.


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

yea I saw that lmao


----------



## gxkon (Jul 13, 2009)

i wouldnt recomend a pit for a first dog but if u want one try finding some good brreders u could pm blue pit bull man hes in yer state and knows agood bit bout our breed good luck on the hunt look up the breeder code of ethics and use it to find a good breeder ask as many questions as u can and make sure they health test


----------



## Akasha (Oct 30, 2009)

We got our pitbull when she was 4 months old and already had an adult cat. I will admit we were a little concerned about introducing the dog and cat, because Pits have a small animal prey drive. However within the first week of getting to know eachother they are tolerable of eachother. Sometimes they even sleep, curled up next to each other. At time our pup which she is 5 almost 6 months now she gets a little rough with the cat. But she has never tried to hurt the cat in any way. (well except tonight when our puppy accidentally sat on the kitty, omg it was so sad, as soon as she heard the kitty whine she jumped up with that sad puppy face).

To be honest you really have nothing to worry about when getting a puppy ~ Research is good and if you stick around I'm sure you will learn a lot. I've been a member of this forum for 2 months and am impressed with the amount of info I have learned.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

ANNNND............ they still reply LMAO!


----------



## Akasha (Oct 30, 2009)

lol whoops ~ i just now noticed that <-------------brain fart ; Finals were today so I'm not all here !


----------

